# Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?



## CL90 (10. März 2015)

*Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Moin 

Ich gehe gerade mal die Idee durch meinen PC durch einen MoRa zu kühlen um 2 relativ gut transportable einzelteile zu erhalten.
Der PC in einem kleinen handlichem Case + dem Mora, welcher wenn er z.B. dieser hier wäre auch recht gut transportierbar wäre.
Ich würde hier gerne mit euch ein paar Fragen dazu klären, da ich keine Erfahrung mit Waküs habe. (Die H105 zähle ich mal nicht.)
*Neben CPU und Graka gibt es noch Komponenten wie die Spannungswandler die sicherlich nicht ungekühlt bleiben sollten.*
Aber wo reicht eine leichte Briese aus, und was muss an den Wasserkreislauf?  (Ich gehe mal davon aus das es dennoch sinnvoll ist das kleine Gehäuse mit ein paar langsam drehenden lüftern zu bestücken.)

*Welche Gehäuse bieten sich für einen solchen PC an? *Optik ist natürlich wichtg. Platz für Radiatoren ist dann natürlich überflüssig.
Aber Platz für den AGB, die Pumpe, für bis zu 3 HDDs, 1 bis 2 SSDs, ein normales PSU und (Keine opt. Laufwerke)

*Reicht Push an dem MoRa für folgende Komponenten aus?*
i7 5820k mit 2x ~300W Grakas

*Wie werden eigentlich so viele Lüfter an einem MoRa versorgt? *
Wird da vom PC aus eine Leitung an die Schläuche gelegt? Mit etwa aquaero 5 für die Steuerung?

*Thema Sicherheit der Hardware vor Wasser*
Schläuche sind im Transport sicherer als Acrylglas? Ist eine ordentliche Verschlauchung auch bei transport sicher?
Es gibt spezielle Sprays die einen Wasserschutzfilm auf Elektronikbauteilen auftragen. ist sowas sinvoll, oder sogar problematisch?

Gruß
Chris

Edit:
Ein bisschen Wahrenkorb rumgespiele:
3x 420 Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
3x 420 Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
3x 360 Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## mda31 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Moin Moin,

SpaWas auf dem MoBo werden bei starkem OC mit in den Kreislauf eingebunden (Edith3: Bzw. kann man). Normal reicht ein sehr laues Lüftchen aus.

Push oder Pull reicht aus. Push/Pull Kombi bringt sehr wenig (außer mehr Lüfter zum Anschließen/Kosten).

Wenn Du Dir zum MoRa eine Blende dazu holst, kann man eine 3Pin zu 9x 3Pin Peitsche schön verstecken. Vom PC zum MoRa läuft dann ein 3Pin oder was selbst gebasteltes. Ich versorge die Lüfter separat mit einem dedizierten 4Pin Molex auf 3Pin vom DPP10. Edith2: Dazwischen hing und wird wieder hängen eine Steuerung.

Als Steuerung kommt was manuelles in günstig oder was gehobenes wie Aquaero oder Poweradjust (Ultra).

Schutzfilm halte ich für unnötig. Wenn Pumpe und AGB gut verbaut/gesichert sind sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Auch Schraubanschlüsse oder Tüllen mit dem dazu passenden Schlauch ziehen sich nicht von alleine ab (nur unter Gewalt-Anwendung). Mit passendem Schlauch meine ich jetzt nicht 13/10er Schraubis und 13/10 Schlauch, sondern eine gute Kombi. Beispiel: Ich hab 13/10 Norprene von Tygon. Mit den NoName Schraubis von AT merkt man beim festziehen der Überwurfmutter das die sehr stark quetscht; sehr schwer "rüber" geht. Bevor sich da was löst, reißt gefühlt der Schlauch. Schraubis von Koolance oder Swiftech die ich auch im Einsatz habe lassen sich wesentlich einfacher festziehen. Halten aber auch bombenfest.

Case empfehle ich keins. Schau mal was Dir gefällt. Dann kann man drüber sprechen ob die geplanten Komponenten da reinpassen.

Edith: Ach was solls. Ich hau mal das Node 804 in die Diskussion 
Edith4: Zu Acryl kann ich nichts sagen da nicht im Einsatz. Müsste jemand anderes mal bewerten ob es bei Verkantungen oder ähnlich zu Spannungsrissen kommen kann. Alternativ Kupfer oder V2A Stahl


----------



## CL90 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Also Wakü über: CPU, Graka und SpaWa. Ram etc ist also quatsch? (Hab allerhöchstens vor Ram etwas zu übertakten. aber selbst DDR3 Ram läuft ja mit 1,6V ohne Wakü)
Müsste man sich da die speziellen von EK zu meinem Board kaufen? oder kann ich da einfach eine X-Beliebige kaufen die alle SpaWas erreicht?

Ok dann spaare ich mir die doppelte Menge an Lüffis. 
So einen 1x 3Pin auf 9x 3Pin Split kann ich aber nicht einfach so auf das Mobo stecken oder? 

Welchen Schlauch etc werde ich dann natürlich explizit noch mal schaun wenn ich wirklich zusammenstelle.
Aktuell steht erstmal neue Grafikleistung an. Ich wollte ja eigentlich schon länger auf Wakü gehen, aber dann kam der 970 Schlamassel und ich sitz wieder "ohne" graka da 

Das Node ist schon ziemlich cool! Mein board hat aber schon ATX faktor. Und ich glaube wenn ich mir eine solch aufwendige Kühlung zulege halte ich mir die Möglichkeit eines 4Way SLI/CF frei


----------



## mda31 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

RAM ist nur Optik. Sieht ja auch chic aus aber wirklich sinnig isses nicht. Einen gewissen Luftstrom hat/braucht man ja trotzdem IMMER (und wenn es nur ein Frontlüfter auf 5V ist der reinpustet; besser einer vorne rein, hinten (oben; je nach Case) raus auch 5V).

Prüfen und schauen ob sie passen. Ich würde aber, falls es ein Case mit Window wird, bei den Kühlern einheitlich bleiben. Also alles dann z.B. von EK mit Plexi. Je nachdem was für Suppe in den Kreislauf kommt.

Nein, das geht nicht. Bzw. müsstest Du das prüfen und oder die Lüfter splitten. Vorstellbar wären im Gehäuse 3x 3Pin zu 3Pin 60 oder 90 cm und im Radi dann 3x 3Pin zu 3x3Pin. Dann hat man aber wieder Kabelsalat am Board.

Deswegen wollte ich kein Case empfehlen!!!  4Way würde ich nie machen aber hey, why not.


----------



## W4RO_DE (10. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*



CL90 schrieb:


> *Welche Gehäuse bieten sich für einen solchen PC an? *Optik ist natürlich wichtg. Platz für Radiatoren ist dann natürlich überflüssig.
> Aber Platz für den AGB, die Pumpe, für bis zu 3 HDDs, 1 bis 2 SSDs, ein normales PSU und (Keine opt. Laufwerke)



Schau dir mal das Cooltek W2 an. Ich plane damit gerade genau so ein System wie du.

Da dürfte alles ganz gut reinpassen, in die hintere Kammer kommen dann Pumpe und AGB. Wobei du, wenn du das rückseitige 5,25" Laufwerk nicht benötigst, dort den AGB einbauen kannst was nochmal Platz spart. Die Optik ist bei dem Gehäuse jedenfalls aller erste Sahne, finde ich.

Produktvergleich Cooltek W2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (JB W2 K-W/600046945), Cooltek W2 silber mit Sichtfenster (JB W2 S-W/600046935), Cooltek W2 schwarz (JB W2 K/600046940), Cooltek W2 silber (JB W2 S/600046930) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CL90 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*



mda31 schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nicht. Bzw. müsstest Du das prüfen und oder die Lüfter splitten. Vorstellbar wären im Gehäuse 3x 3Pin zu 3Pin 60 oder 90 cm und im Radi dann 3x 3Pin zu 3x3Pin. Dann hat man aber wieder Kabelsalat am Board.


Also 3 Lüfter auf einem Stecker bekommt so ein Mobo hin ohne zu leiden? Wenn das klapt würde ich das vermutlich machen. Oder auf das KazePro stecken, fals ich das drinnen behalten möchte.



mda31 schrieb:


> Deswegen wollte ich kein Case empfehlen!!!  4Way würde ich nie machen aber hey, why not.


Alles super. Ich fands gut dass du mir eines vorgeschlagen hast 
4Way SLI ist jetzt auch nicht geplant. aber man weiß ja nie^^

Das Cooltek W2 ist schon cool, nur würde ich versuchen den AGB sichtbar zu machen.
Wenn da schon eine 1K€ wasserkühlung drinn steckt soll man die auch sehen


----------



## mda31 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Keine Ahnung ob ein MoBo bzw. Deins das ab kann. Müsstest Du an anderer Stelle mal klären. Ich bin ein großer Freund von manuellen Steuerungen. Bzw. von der Lian Li PT-FN07, LÃ¼ftersteuerung 1-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Hat bummelig 33 Watt Einkanal, kostet wenig und kann man überall hinpacken da sehr klein (hatte die zuletzt direkt am MoRa; die Neue (hatte meine verschenkt) kommt ins Case). Der MoRa braucht eh immer bischen Zugluft wenn er "normal" steht. Passiv geht die Wassertemp (zumindest bei mir mit CPU und 2xGPU) zu schnell nach oben. Da stört es dann auch mich nicht das sie bis maximal 20% runter regeln kann. Beim Kaze Pro müsstest Du schauen wie viel ein Kanal ab kann und ggf. auch splitten.

Den AGB müsste man schon intern so platzieren können das er vor dem Fenster sitzt beim W2 (zum Beispiel horizontal über der CPU). Vielmehr an dem Case stört mich aber das das Frontpanel auf der falschen Seite sitzt. Cool wäre ja gewesen Ein/Aus/Reset auf dem Deckel und in der Front eine "Schiebeverdeckung" für die Anschlüsse.


----------



## CL90 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Ok dann vorerst eigentlich alles geklärt 
Danke euch beiden!

Je nachdem welche Graka von mir dem Nächst gekauft wird, (Und wie die sich Temp.-technisch so verhällt) steht das MoRa projekt als nächstes an.
Vorher werde ich aber wohl noch mal alles mit MehlstaubtheCat absprechen. Er hat sich in der Vergangenheit als sehr fähig erwiesen


----------



## mda31 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Guter Plan. Ich mache es anders herum: WaKü abschließen (gerade das Paket mit dem zweiten MoRa (gebraucht aus MP im Luxx) angekommen; übertrieben aber hey, wenn andere über 4Way nachdenken und wieder andere sich Giganten neben den Rechner stellen ) und dann bei Mehlstaub anmelden zur Sprechstunde im TS für das neue Sys.


----------



## CL90 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden^^
Hab mir gerade deinen Log angesehn. 
Schöne sache 
Bekommt man richtig Lust auch rumzubasteln


----------



## mda31 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Danke! Ich freue mich auch schon aufs basteln. Intern brauch ich ja zum Glück nicht auf Optik achten aber extern hab ich einige Ideen die dieses Wochenende (oder kommende je nachdem) zur Umsetzung kommen.


----------



## Deimos (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*



CL90 schrieb:


> *Reicht Push an dem MoRa für folgende Komponenten aus?*
> i7 5820k mit 2x ~300W Grakas


Ist grenzwertig. Wenn Push nicht reicht, reicht aber auch Push/Pull nicht. Beides zusammen ist (imo) eine der letzten Stellschrauben für etwas zusätzliche Optimierung, aber nichts, was nötig wäre.

Ich kühle zwei R9 290 und einen 3770k mit einem MoRa und 4x 180mm-Lüftern@300-500 RPM und einem 360er im Deckel. Der lauteste Part dabei ist das Netzteil (BQ DPP 850W).

Die Kühlung anderer Komponenten ausser CPU / GPU ist mehrheitlich der Optik wegen. Mein 3770k geht benchstabil auf >5.0 GHz, ohne dass ich mich bisher um SpaWas o.ä. gekümmert hätte.



CL90 schrieb:


> *Wie werden eigentlich so viele Lüfter an einem MoRa versorgt? *
> Wird da vom PC aus eine Leitung an die Schläuche gelegt? Mit etwa aquaero 5 für die Steuerung?


Y-Kabel mit entsprechender leistungsfähiger Lüftersteuerung. Der Lautstärke wegen bevorzuge ich 4 grosse Lüfter statt 9 kleiner.
Allerdings sind meine ERfahrungen mit 180-mm Lüftern eher durchzogen; die Lager sind bei den mir bekannten Modellen nicht allzu gut. Jeweils halbjährlich / jährlich beginnen diese zu schleifen.



CL90 schrieb:


> *Thema Sicherheit der Hardware vor Wasser*
> Schläuche sind im Transport sicherer als Acrylglas? Ist eine ordentliche Verschlauchung auch bei transport sicher?
> Es gibt spezielle Sprays die einen Wasserschutzfilm auf Elektronikbauteilen auftragen. ist sowas sinvoll, oder sogar problematisch?


Eher sicherer, ja. Bei den Acryl-Anschlüssen besteht theoretisch eher die Gefahr, dass die Rohre aus der Fassung rutschen. Ist mir aber noch nie passiert und bedürfte expliziter Zugkraft auf dem Rohr. Sollte also nichts passieren.
Theoretisch gäbe es die Möglichkeit eines Schutzlacks (z.B. Plastik 70). Dazu müsstest du aber wirklich jeden Kontakt abkleben vor dem Besprühen. Details dazu findest du im in der Signatur befindlichen Worklog. 

In meinem alten Tagebuch gibts ebenfalls einige Anmerkungen dazu, ebenso zu Acryl-Tubing.

Bei der WaKü einfach sauber arbeiten, und du kannst dir die FUmmelei sparen (ausserdem glänzt der Lack hässlich  ).


----------



## CL90 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Poste ruhig mal weitere Bilder in deinem Log. 

Ich werd schon mal nach Teilen für die Wakü suchen. Das Shopen macht so spaß... aber die großen zahlen mit dem € dahinter sind echt hässlich 

@Deimos
Daher dachte ich auch an 9x 140 an stelle der 9x 120. Etwas größeres habe ich jetzt nicht gefunden.
Ich denke das ich mit dem 1260mm Radi gut zurrecht kommen werde 
Du Sprichst von 300-500RPM, aktuell laufen meine alle bei ~1000RPM und das wird von mir sowie freunden noch als leise empfunden


----------



## mda31 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Es ist eher die Masse. Also Anzahl. ich kann Deimos's Aussage voll unterstreichen. Hatte Testweise auch schon 120er drauf. Selbst auf 500RPM (niedrigster Wert bei den Modellen; PWM) waren nur 7 laufende zu laut/kräftig. 180er auf de 360er MoRa zumindest skalieren da besser. mMn. Aber auch die Lagerproblematik bei 180ern kann ich leider unterstreichen...


----------



## CL90 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Was wäre denn ein großer MoRa für den es ordentliche Lüffis gibt die größer sind als 140mm?


----------



## Deimos (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Mir sind mehr oder weniger nur die Silverstone-Lüfter bekannt. Müsste nachschauen, welches Modell aktuell gerade drauf ist; die schleifen (noch?) nicht.
Eine wirklich smarte Lösung ausser Auswechseln der Lüfter habe ich nicht. Alternativ zum MoRa gäbe es als Rundum-Sorglos-Paket auch noch die Gigant-Serie von Aquacomputer. Die Kühlleistung ist sicherlich enorm, der Preis ist es aber auch.


----------



## CL90 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Ich denke mit dem 140ern komme ich schon gut zurrecht


----------



## mda31 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Ich hatte die AP181 drauf. Die sind ein Ticken zu kräftig. Hörbar. Schleifen war sehr gering. Aktuell hab ich die Phobya 180er in weiß. Da sind 3 wirklich top. Einer schleift extrem (wird noch getauscht; muss ich einzeln zusammen mit den heute angekommenen 4 Neuen testen). Sehr gut sollen sein die FM181. Nachteil ist die Bauhöhe sodas man nur mit der hohen Ausführung der Blende "vernünftig" arbeiten kann.

LÃ¼fter mit Rahmenbreite: 180mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CL90 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Ne^^ die Lüfter zu finden ist schon recht einfach.
was ich gemeint habe, war der MoRa wo die drauf passen 
Da habe ich bisher keine großen gefunden.


----------



## mda31 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Achso. Es gibt den MoRa 3 360 für 120er und 180er (im Lieferumfang sind Montagemöglichkeiten für beide Varianten) und es gibt den 420er für "nur" 140er. Und dann noch die Unterscheidung LT und PRO (Doppelseitige Lüfter möglich im Lieferumfang). Es gibt aber auch gute MoRa von Phobya. So isses nicht. Ich finde Watercool aber vom Zubehör besser.


----------



## CL90 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Der 3 360er wäre dann aber nur ein 1080mm Radi. (vs. 1260mm)
Die großen 180mm Lüffis machen das aber wett?

Kann man die Luftfördermenge im mindestDrehzahlbereich als vergleich nutzen?
Da wären die Noisblocker mit 50m³/h und PhobyaG-Silent 18 mit 150m³/h bemessen.
das wären 600m³/h für 180mm und 450m³/h für die 140er.
(Jeweils im niedrigen drehzahlbereich)


----------



## mda31 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Ich würde mit meinem Laienhaften Wissen mal sagen das es auf die Luftfürdermenge nicht wirklich ankommt beim MoRa sondern dann eher auf die Fläche. Wobei Du mit der Faustformel 120er=100 Watt ja schon beim "kleinen" 900 Watt abführen kannst bummelig. Was ich festgestellt hab ist, das wenn die 180er so langsam drehen, das man den Luftzug nicht mehr hört aber auf der Rückseite im Gesicht merkt, es für gute Temperaturen schon ausreicht. Ich hab im Idle mit mit Monitoren ca. 400Watt laut Messgerät an der Steckdose. Ohne Monitore waren es glaube ich 360 oder so. Und mit den Lüftern so eingestellt wie eben erwähnt um die 2 Grad Delta zur Umgebung. Last (normales zocken, nicht Prime oder Furmark) knapp unter 7 Grad. Und man kann die Lüfter ja weiter aufdrehen (muss ja nicht unhörbar sein). Das senkt das Delta aber nicht sehr stark (aber ich hab ja auch noch nicht so potente Hardware).

Edith: Zwar "nur" () 1080 Fläche, aber im Vergleich zum 420er ist er in Bezug zur Fläche plus Lüfter Preis/Leistungs Sieger bei Neukauf.


----------



## CL90 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Dann werde ich den 3x 320er mit 180mm lüffis in betracht ziehen.
Das werde ich dann aber noch mal von Mehlstaub absegnen lassen 

Edit
Das schlägt ja recht gut ins Gewicht:


CL90 schrieb:


> 3x 420 Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany ~ 1000€
> 3x 360 Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany ~900€
> (Nur eine rudimentäre Zusammenstellung, ohne schläuche, anschlüsse etc.)


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Ich hoffe, dass das nur eine rudimentäre Zusammenstellung ist 
Da kann man auch neben dem Radiator noch einiges verbessern bzw. ändern.

- weiß nicht ob es schon angesprochen wurde: Nimm die lt-Version vom MoRa (egal ob 360er oder 420er); einseitige Lüfterbestückung reicht bei beiden Versionen aus und spart einen guten Hunderter (wenn man auf einseitige Blende verzichtet gehen nochmal ~60€ weg... schließlich: ein mal Lüfter, einmal Blende - auf der anderen Seite ist ja nichts was sich dreht)
- wenn es um Optik geht, ok... aber vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis geht nach wie vor kein CPU-Kühler über den Kryos Delrin; außerdem kann man auch auf Mosfet-Kühler Verzichten (nochmal ~80€ weg)
- Von AGB-Pumpen-Kombinationen wird im allgemeinen abgeraten (vor allem in 5,25-Schächten). Man kann Radi-Fläche haben soviel man will... wenn das ganze Case vibriert, wirds doch nicht leise
- das gesparte Geld kann man getrost in Dinge investieren die (in meinen Augen) mehr Sinn machen (dabei spielt auch die Optik eine Rolle): lieber den größeren Radiator nehmen (gegebenfalls erstmal mit 6 Lüftern betreiben und die restlichen 3 nachrüsten), eine potente Steuerung a'la Aquaero, Schnellkupplungen (CPC oder Koolance)

Wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass alleine die beiden GPU-Kühler mit ihren Backplates (auf die man auch verzichten könnte, wenn es nicht um Optik geht) gute 25% vom Warenkorb ausmachen, finde ich dass man mit gut 1000€ für ein CF-Gespann incl. Mosfet, CPU und MoRa eigentlich recht gut fährt.


PS:
Vielleicht solltest du deinen Thread in den Kaufberatungsbereich schieben lassen


----------



## CL90 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> - weiß nicht ob es schon angesprochen wurde: Nimm die lt-Version vom MoRa (egal ob 360er oder 420er); einseitige Lüfterbestückung reicht bei beiden Versionen aus und spart einen guten Hunderter (wenn man auf einseitige Blende verzichtet gehen nochmal ~60€ weg... schließlich: ein mal Lüfter, einmal Blende - auf der anderen Seite ist ja nichts was sich dreht)


Ob lt oder Pro mache ich nochmal von MehlstaubTheCats Meinung abhängig. Ich glaube mich aber zu errinnern das er ein Freund von PushPull war. Ansonsten 2 Blenden damit mir die Lamellen vom MoRa nicht verbiegen beim Transport. (daher der Pro. mit Option später nochmal 4 Lüffis nachzurüsten)


rUdeBoy schrieb:


> - wenn es um Optik geht, ok... aber vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis geht nach wie vor kein CPU-Kühler über den Kryos Delrin; außerdem kann man auch auf Mosfet-Kühler Verzichten (nochmal ~80€ weg)


Den XP³ habe ich deshalb genommen weil ich den noch von Benchmarks in errinnerung hatte. der war dort der, oder einer der Kühlsten. Die MosfetKühler habe ich aktuell schon Raus. Da wird genug luft drüber ströhmen.


rUdeBoy schrieb:


> - Von AGB-Pumpen-Kombinationen wird im allgemeinen abgeraten (vor allem in 5,25-Schächten). Man kann Radi-Fläche haben soviel man will... wenn das ganze Case vibriert, wirds doch nicht leise
> - das gesparte Geld kann man getrost in Dinge investieren die (in meinen Augen) mehr Sinn machen (dabei spielt auch die Optik eine Rolle): lieber den größeren Radiator nehmen (gegebenfalls erstmal mit 6 Lüftern betreiben und die restlichen 3 nachrüsten), eine potente Steuerung a'la Aquaero, Schnellkupplungen (CPC oder Koolance)


Die Pumpen AGB Combi habe ich aktuell nur reingepackt um einen Preis Platzhalter zu haben. Dazu wollte ich dann im konkreten Fall nochmal Meinungen einholen wenn ich meinen Kaufberatungsthread aufmache . Aber gut jetzt habe ich sie direkt bekommen 
Ich nahm an das wenn die Gesammtmasse (an der die Pumpe montiert ist) groß genug ist, dass die Trägheit ein vibrieren reduziert. Aber da habe ich mich wohl geirrt. Was kannst du stattdessen den vorschlagen?



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass alleine die beiden GPU-Kühler mit ihren Backplates (auf die man auch verzichten könnte, wenn es nicht um Optik geht) gute 25% vom Warenkorb ausmachen, finde ich dass man mit gut 1000€ für ein CF-Gespann incl. Mosfet, CPU und MoRa eigentlich recht gut fährt.


Die Kühler für die 290X sind ebenfalls nur Platzhalter für eventuelle 390X. (Nur um eine Preisliche Vorstellung zu bekommen wo der Umbau landen wird)
Bei der Backplate hatte ich neben den* nicht* durchhängenden Karten auch einen hauch von Sicherheit im kopf. Wenn wasser auf die Karte tropft, tropft es auf die Platte und nicht auf die Schaltkreise. Aber das war nur eine kleine Gedankenspielerei. Wenn wirds eh Probleme geben.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> PS: Vielleicht solltest du deinen Thread in den Kaufberatungsbereich schieben lassen


Soweit bin ich noch nicht 
Ich wollte hier erstmal nur etwas plaudern und meine Wissenslücken ausbessern.
Einen Kaufberatungsthread hatte ich schon zu meinem 2x 360 Radi im C70 Gehäuse. Den ich dann aber gar nicht umgesetzt habe, weil mir von Mehlstaub davon abgeraten wurde.
Solch eine Entäuschung das die gute Beratung für die Katz ist, wollte ich diesmal nicht.


----------



## mda31 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Ich hab noch nie eine PumpenAGBSchacht Kombi in Aktion gesehen aber das kann eigentlich nicht leise sein. Auch habe ich beim zweiten Mal verschlauchen peinlichst darauf geachtet das der zuführende wie wegführende Schlauch der Pumpe nichts am Gehäuse oder anderes berührt. Leidige Erfahrung vom ersten Mal halt...


----------



## CL90 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Dann wüsste ich nicht wie ich es sonst machen sollte.
AGB ist plficht, weil ich durch die Schnellkopplung immer Wasser verlieren werde.

Gehen wir mal von meinem aktuellen Gehäuse aus. C70.
Hier ein Musterbild: (Bei mir ist der obere HDD Cage weg. sonst ähnlich. abgesehen davon das mein  deutlich hübscher ist )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo / Wie würdet ihr eine Pumpe + AGB montieren? Es müssen keine Radiatoren im Gehäuse Platz finden.


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Push-Pull bringt natürlich etwas mehr Leistung; wenn man sich aber die zur Verfügung stehende Fläche bei einem MoRa ansieht und die Mehrinvestition (wenns auch nur theoretisch ist) steht der Aufwand in keinerlei Verhältnis zum Nutzen... so zumindest meine Meinung. Mir persönlich wäre es herzlich egal, ob das Wasser unter Last 28°C hat oder eben 31°C (wenn der Unterschied überhaupt so hoch ausfallen würde). Ich würde fast sogar behaupten (keine gesicherte Aussage!) das ein MoRa 420lt (einseitig) mehr Potential hat als ein MoRa360Pro mit beidseitiger Bestückung...

Thema AGB:
Wenn ich mir jetzt was basteln würde, würde ich einen Aqualis-AGB von Aquacomputer (mit Nano-Beschichtung) mit einer DDC mit alternativem Deckel (ich nutze den Messing-Deckel von Phobya) nehmen.
Sieht schick aus und Röhre lässt sich angenehm befüllen.
Bei der Pumpe kann man natürlich auch auf die üblichen Verdächtigen ausweichen... Aquastream oder eben eine auf D5-Basis.
Egal welche Pumpe sollte aber entkoppelt werden (Shoggy oder ähnliches... oder eben selber kreativ werden).

Thema CPU-Kühler:
Das ist denke ich die Komponente (neben den GPu-Kühlern) wo man sich einfach vom Geschmack leiten lassen sollte/kann... und natürlich davon, wieviel der Geldbeutel hergibt.
Unterm Strich sieht es so aus, dass jeder Feinstruktur-Kühler - sei es ein Kryos, ein Heatkiller oder irgendwas von EK oder sonst wem - mehr als ausreichend Kühlleistung zur Verfügung stellt. Der CPU ist es egal, ob die Lasttemperatur bei 50°C liegt oder 52°C (sofern man bei "normalen" WaKü-Temperaturen so genau messen kann). Kommt OC ins Spiel, liegt es am Ende nicht an einem schwächeren oder stärkeren Kühler, ob die CPU stabil läuft oder eben nicht. Wenn die paar Kelvin den Unterschied zwischen "Stabil" und "Instabil" ausmacht, ist das OC so oder so etwas zu extrem und kann auch durch etwas höhere Raumtemperatur zustande kommen.
Ergo: Beim CPU-Kühler den nehmen, der gefällt und preislich passt (P/L-Siger meiner Meinung nach wie geschrieben der Kryos Delrin).

Thema Backplates:
Ich weiß nicht, in wiefern ein Backplate das Durchhängen vermeidet/reduziert. Schutz gegen Wasser ist sie aber nicht unbedingt. Tropfwasser von oben ja, allerdings hat man drunter einen Spalt, durch den reinlaufendes Wasser bis ans Ende wandern kann (Stichwort: Kapillarwirkung).


----------



## mda31 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Kann rUdeBoy's Aussagen voll und ganz unterstreichen.

Wieso verliert man durch die Kupplungen Kühlmittel? Bei den QD3 beim entkoppeln 1-2 Tropfen vielleicht. Bist Du auf beide HDD-Cages angewiesen? Wenn ja/nein DualSlot AGB 5.25, Pumpe in beiden Fällen da wo der untere Käfig sitzt (wäre auch eine Option; der Aqualis ist natürlich besser und wäre optimaler). Ohne Käfige wäre lediglich die Verschlauchung einfacher.



CL90 schrieb:


> Dann wüsste ich nicht wie ich es sonst machen sollte.
> AGB ist plficht, weil ich durch die Schnellkopplung immer Wasser verlieren werde.
> 
> Gehen wir mal von meinem aktuellen Gehäuse aus. C70.
> ...


----------



## CL90 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

@rUdeBoy
Zum Thema welcher Radi:
Ich hatte zuerst den 3x 420er im Blick, und bin nur zu dem 3x 360er gewechselt da mir die 180mm Lüfter empfohlen wurden.
Aber wenn das Quatsch ist, nehme ich natürlich den größeren. Und an den 9 Lüftern soll es nicht scheitern 

An sich hast du recht. ob 50 oder 55° macht eigentlich wirklich nicht viel.
Allerdings wirds vermutlich auf jeden fall einer von den großen flachen Kühlern werden. Da packt mich die Optik 
Die Wahl des AGBs + Pumpe ok. Aber ich weiß leider nach wie vor nicht wo ich den montieren soll.
Shoggy sieht ja eine horizontale Montage vor:

___|Pumpe|__
##########
##shoggy###
Aber das kann ich unmöglich optisch schön hinbekommen. Es sollte am ende so aussehen als wäre es dafür gemacht worden. 
Bei einer 1000€ Wakü müsste ich davon ausgehen können das ich es hinbekomme ohne das es Improvisiert aussieht.


@mda31
Ich habe nur den Unteren HDD Cage in benutzung. Der Obere ist ausgebaut. (Im Unteren sind 3 HDDS).


----------



## mda31 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Wenn die Platten in den oberen Käfig wandern können würde ich auf die Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - schwarz/Acetal | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany setzen (oder die SilberPlexi Variante. Je nachdem). Dazu ein Shoggy in komplett schwarz und zur Not eine ShoggyBlende selber kanten oder kanten lassen und schwarz lackieren. Oder noch besser: Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist unter dem unteren Käfig schon ein Blech was zum eigentlichen Gehäuse-Boden noch Raum bietet. In das Blech ausreichend große Löcher wie auch immer geartet schneiden/sägen/feilen, Shoggy drunter und die Pumpe durch die Löcher mit dem Shoggy verbinden. Alternativ statt Löchern dünne (aber ausreichend breite) Schlitze von links nach rechts (aber nicht durchgehend). Dann kannst Du die Pumpe mit der oberen Matte des Shoggy verschrauben (oder auch noch mit dem Schwamm in der Mitte) und zusammen in Position schieben. Voila: Shoggy unsichtbar.


----------



## CL90 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

schon keine schlechte idee.
Nur die Pumpen sehen halt echt doof aus. Ich würd eine Pumpen AGB Kombi irgendwie vorziehen.


----------



## mda31 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Jo. Dann die Pumpe mit entsprechendem Aqualis. Power hat die genug. Und man hat die MetallAbdeckung unten.


----------



## CL90 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Hier ich hab mal geguckt was es sonst so gibt und habe mir einen kleinen Plan erstellt.
(Hier sind pumpe AGB und SilentBox verlinkt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schläuche sind natürlich zu dünn gemalt. AGB und SilentBox (mit Pumpte) müssten aber etwa maßstabsgetreu sein.
Der Plan ist: 
vom AGB unten raus -> direkt in die Pumpe.
von der Pumpe unten aus dem Gehäuse raus -> MoRa
MoRa  ->  untere Graka -> obere Graka -> CPU.
Und dann hinter dem AGB entlang und dann seitlich in den AGB rein.

Wenn man sich das Case von hinten ansieht sind die Schlauchausgänge oben vorgesehen. Warum? Ist es unten nicht sinvoller wenn man mal Wasser ablassen möchte?

Edit:
Welche Anschlüsse nutzt man eigentlich für schläuche? Also welche sind besonders gut, sicher und optisch ansprechend?


----------



## mda31 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Hiho. Sieht solide aus. Anmerkungen/Fragen: Mit einer Spülleitung könntest Du auch direkt oben in den AGB gehen. Wie viel Platz ist da noch für die GraKas (Länge)? Wie viel cm Platz ist da neben dem Netzteil für die Durchführung? Die 1T plus ist viel zu kräftig. Da bringt auch die "SilentBox" nichts (mal davon abgesehen das Du soviel Durchfluss nicht brauchen wirst; die 1TPlus sehr warm wird und "gegen" die Box arbeiten muss; die 310er ist im Moment das Optimum). Um Dich zu zitieren: Wenn man 1K ausgibt für eine WaKü, dann soll es ordentlich aussehen =Der Phobya AGB ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, ein Aqualis um Längen besser (Optik, Haptik, Material; hatte beide schon in Händen).

Warum Durchführungen immer oder fast immer oben sind ist mir auch ein Rätsel.

Spülleitungen:
https://www.google.de/search?q=spül...&sa=X&ei=1JcCVdnPJYmvPJH4gegN&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg

Fittings (ich finde die EK-ACF im Moment echt Top was P/L / Optik angeht obwohl ich sie noch nicht in Händen hielt):
https://www.google.de/search?q=ek-a...&sa=X&ei=ipcCVYucEsrfOMKXgLgK&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAw


----------



## rUdeBoy (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Auch mit der Silentbox würde ich den zugehörigen Deckel dazunehmen (also den von Alphacool). Es gibt soweit ich weiß noch andere die mit der Silentbox kompatibel sind, da müsste man aber nachsehen (der Alphacool ist es definitiv).
Ein anderer Deckel kann höheren Durchfluss (auch wenn es egal ist) haben und das Klangbild und die Lautstärke merklich beeinflussen. Wie stark sich die Geräuschentwicklung mit einer Silentbox ändert weiß ich nicht.

Der Aqualis ist nicht nur vom Material besser sondern auch die Ausführung an sich. Zum einen ist das Echtglas deutlich robuster, zum anderen sind die Gewinde so, dass die Spannungen im Material besser sind. Dadurch reißt nichts, was bei Plexi-Röhren beim zu festen anschrauben passieren kann (nicht muss).

Zum Thema MoRa kann ich mich nur nochma wiederholen... PRO muss absolut nicht sein, LT ist mehr als ausreichend.
Zu den Lüftern:
Ich weiß nicht, wie sich der Markt in letzter Zeit geändert hat... die letzten Aussagen, die ich habe ist, dass es im Bereich über 140 (also auch 180) nichts gibt, was den Ansprüchen von WaKü'lern genügt, weshalb sich 120 und 140 durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## CL90 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Also zu den Anschlüssen habe ich noch immer nicht recht geblickt wie der Schlauch da fixiert wird.
Da guck ich gleich mal bei Youtube. vlt erklärt sich das dann.
Jup. Youtube klärt. Wie erwartet, nur dachte ich nicht das die für "sowas simples" 5€ Pro fitting haben wollen^^

Zur Länge der Grakas kann ich nur sagen das ohne AGB jede erdenkliche passen wird. 
Mit dem AGB kann ich mir ein paar kühlerdesigns vorstellen wo es enger wird, bzw. nicht passt. Aber die Platine ist ja deutlich kürzer. 
Und da diese Wakü ausschließlich mit VollWakü komponenten gestopft wird, ist der Luftkühler ja egal.

Zum MoRa Pro. Die Lt variante kommt nicht in frage: 
Weil nur auf einer Seite eine Blende montiert wäre, würde auf der Rückseite nichts die Lamellen schützen! 
Wenn beim Transport im Auto, Kofferraum what ever da irgendetwas gegen stupst sind sofort Lammellen verbogen. Deshalb ist beitseitige Blende pflicht -> Pro.

Ich kenne mich mit dem AGB nicht aus, daher vertraue ich euch mal 
Beim Aqualis gibts schön viele zur Auswahl. Sogar einen in 30cm höhe. Cool 

Bei der 310er Pumpe bin ich nicht sicher. Förderhöhe von 2,3m. Was wäre wenn ich jetzt einen zweiten Mora dazwischen hängen möchte? oder statt 2 Grakas ganze 4.
Reicht die Pumpe auch dann noch für einen ausreichend schnellen fluss? also sprich:
AGB -> Pumpe -> MoRa -> MoRa -> GPU -> GPU -> GPU -> GPU -> CPU -> AGB

Noch eine Frage zur Pumpe. Wenn der AGB jetzt schön groß dimensioniert ist, ist es sinnvoll die Pumpe dort direkt drunter zu montieren? Es wäre ja möglich.
Ansonsten kommt die Pumpe in die kleine Schwarze box. Die macht letztendlich auch nichts anderes als die Pumpe auf Schaumstoff zu lagern. 
Und wenn die Box wirklich kaum dämmt, kaufe ich mir den shoggy und verkleide denn selbst mir Alublechen die ich mir dann holen werde.

Edit:
Nochmal nachgelesen. Die SilentBox kann auch selbst nochmal entkoppelt werden, und ist für 2 HDD Schächte entworfen. Also vlt die Box an sich nochmal auf einen Shoggy schmeißen.
Also irgendwas das am ende gut aussieht. Lieber eine kleine magische Box, als eine plumpe Pumpe.


----------



## mda31 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Zu den Lüftern: Ich weiß nicht, wie sich der Markt in letzter Zeit geändert hat... die letzten Aussagen, die ich habe ist, dass es im Bereich über 140 (also auch 180) nichts gibt, was den Ansprüchen von WaKü'lern genügt, weshalb sich 120 und 140 durchgesetzt hat.



Jupp. Meine 180er von Phobya verhalten sich auch schon wieder komisch. Von 8 sind 4 sind in Ordnung (aber nicht top). 4 gehen morgen zurück (und das werde ich wohl so lange machen bis ich 8 habe mit denen man leben kann). Und die 4 die ok sind, verhalten sich in der gewünschten Radiator-Position anders als noch auf dem "Teststand" (sind ca. 5 cm zur Wand Luft was wohl nicht ausreicht; also muss ich wieder umplanen; den 181ern hat das nichts ausgemacht (und den Temps schon gar nicht)).

Edith: Falls man diese Lüfter bestellt, sollte man gleich die doppelte oder dreifache Menge nehmen, selektieren und die Position checken und den Ausschuss zurück schicken. Spart Zeit und Ärger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mda31 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Es gibt die Tüllen, auf die der Schlauch nur drüber gedrückt wird und das hält dann meist (kommt auf die Kombi an; empfohlen wird meist 11er Tülle, 10er Schlauch). Und es gibt Fittings mit Überwurfmutter. Da wird der Schlauch auch drüber gestülpt aber mit der Mutter fixiert (die quetscht den Schlauch). Ist ne Optik-Geschichte. Der Eine liebt die kompletten Fittings mit Mutter; der Andere den Schlauch mit Tülle. Ach und für Acryl/Kupfer/V2A gibt es dann noch was eigenes (ähnlich der Überwurf-Geschichte).

Pumpe: Gerne am Aqualis mit der 310er. Wenn die später schlapp macht ab in den MP damit und eine DDC PWM besorgen. Aber ich glaube nicht das sie schlapp macht.


----------



## CL90 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Was macht man eigentlich wenn man 2 Elemente, wie z.b. AGB und Pumpe oder GPU und GPU miteinander verbinden möchte, aber keinen schlauch verwenden mag (weil der nur 3cm lang wäre)
Ich habe solche Verlängerungen für SLIs gesehen, aber mir erschließt sich nicht wie die montiert werden. Schließlich würde ich die eine rausdrehen wenn ich die andere fest drehe


----------



## CL90 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*



mda31 schrieb:


> Pumpe: Gerne am Aqualis mit der 310er. Wenn die später schlapp macht ab in den MP damit und eine DDC PWM besorgen. Aber ich glaube nicht das sie schlapp macht.


Wäre die dann leise? Wenn ich den AGB fest mit dem Gehäuse verbinde, und unten and en AGB die Pumpe packe.


----------



## mda31 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Musst Du herausfinden ob das dann leise ist.

Mit Verlängerungen Außengewinde auf Innengewinde oder 2xIG mit Doppelnippel. So das es einigermaßen passt und oder ein Stück absägen.


----------



## CL90 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Ok ich mach dann mal einen Thread zur Kombination der Pumpe mit dem AGB, ob und mit welchem Deckel die leise ist.


----------



## rUdeBoy (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*



mda31 schrieb:


> empfohlen wird meist 11er Tülle, 10er Schlauch



VORSICHT:
10er Schläuche haben 8mm Innendurchmesser; 11er Schläcueh haben auch 8mm ID. Wenn du 11er Tüllen (ich nehme an es geht um Schraubanschlüsse) nimmst mit 10er Schlauch ist das wohl denkbar ungünstig, weil der Schlauch durch die Überwurfmutter nicht gehalten wird.
11/8 oder 16/10... je nachdem wie dick der Schlauch sein soll.

Wegen der Pumpe:
Pumpe an AGB hängen (mit Doppelnippel oder so) kann genauso laut werden wie die Geschichte mit der AGB-Pumpen-Kombi. Die Schwingungen werden über feste Bauteile direkt an das Gehäuse weitergegeben und können hässliche Resonanzen zur Folge haben.

Ich persönlich würde einen Aqualis (Größe nach Belieben) nehmen und die Pumpe mit Schlauch verbinden... Schlauch sollte dabei aber nicht nur 1cm sein sondern darf schon gute 5cm haben (die Schwingungen können auch über extrem kurze Schläuche übertragen werden).
Die Pumpe entweder mit Shoggy entkoppeln (dann mit dem Messingdeckel) oder in der Silentbox mit dem Alphacool-Deckel. Die Silentbox würde ich so planen, dass ich gegebenfalls ein Shoggy drunter bekomme, falls die Dämmung nicht so ist wie gewünscht.

EDIT:
Die Förderhöhe ist im Grunde irrelevant wenn der Kreislauf erstmal gefüllt ist (Stichwort: Kraftschlus in einem Fluidkreislauf). Beim Befüllen reichen die 2,3m dicke aus... auch wenn ein zweiter MoRa dazukommen sollte.


----------



## mda31 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Sorry. Hätte mehr schreiben sollen. Ich meinte natürlich (nur bei Tüllen) immer den Innendurchmesser. Also zum Beispiel For 12mm (7/16") ID Tubing - Barbed Fittings - Fittings - Accessories aber mit 13/10er Schlauch oder 16/10.


----------



## CL90 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Wegen der Pumpe:
> Pumpe an AGB hängen (mit Doppelnippel oder so) kann genauso laut werden wie die Geschichte mit der AGB-Pumpen-Kombi. Die Schwingungen werden über feste Bauteile direkt an das Gehäuse weitergegeben und können hässliche Resonanzen zur Folge haben.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde einen Aqualis (Größe nach Belieben) nehmen und die Pumpe mit Schlauch verbinden... Schlauch sollte dabei aber nicht nur 1cm sein sondern darf schon gute 5cm haben (die Schwingungen können auch über extrem kurze Schläuche übertragen werden).
> ...


Ah ok. Also werde ich vermutlich (sofern sich in dem anderem thread keiner anders äußert) meinen Plan so machen wie in meinem bild hier im Thread. 
Nur mit 310 Pumpe, anderem Deckel und schön großem Aqualis (Optik).
Und die entkopplung mache ich so wie du es vorgeschlagen hast.

Thema Fittings:
Die Fittings wo der Schlauch draufgesteckt wird und dann mit der Mutter festgeschraubt wird, empfinde ich als am sichersten. 
Also solche hier: 16/13mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel | Anschluss Sets | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Thema Schlauch. Welcher innendurchmesser macht bei den G 1/4 Anschlüssen denn Sinn? 
Und wie dick sollte ich die schlauchwand wählen das:
- Die Fittings den Schlauch ausreichend kräftig fixieren könne (nicht das die sich lösen weil man die nicht ordentlich festschrauben kann)
- Das ich meine 90° Winkel ordentlich hinbekomme ohne das die schläuche sich stark biegen.
(Scharfe winkel sind ja nicht dabei, wenn man sich meine Zeichnung ansieht. Müsste eigentlich alles recht leicht machbar sein)


----------



## rUdeBoy (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Knicke in den Schläuchen muss man so oder so vermeiden 

Meine Erfahrungen:
13/10 -> Knickt relativ leicht (geringe Wandstärke)
16/10 -> Habe ich nur mit Tüllen im Betrieb gehabt; war mir persönlich etwas zu schwer zu verlegen; man muss schon bissl in die Rundungen zwingen (vllt auch nicht die besten Erfahrungen, da das noch ein altes 775er Board war mit 3 Boardkühlern -> wenig Platz und enge Radien)
11/8 -> ähnlich Knickstabil wie der 16/10er, dafür aber wesentlich angenehmer zu verlegen, da nicht so steif

Allerdings sehen 11/8er in großen Gehäusen zum Teil relativ verloren aus und sind deshalb nicht jedermanns Sache.

Anschlüsse:
Schraubanschlüsse sind auf jeden Fall die sichere Variante; allerdings geht ein 16/10er Schlauch auf die passenden Tüllen so streng drauf, dass ich mir auch für Transport eigenlich keine großen Sorgen machen würde.
Anzahl:
Für jede Komponente zwei Gerade Anschlüsse in den Warenkorb; zusätzlich würde ich 1-2 Winkel (90° und 45°) einpacken. In manchen Situationen ist es einfach besser mit Winkeln zu arbeiten.


----------



## CL90 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Also 13/10 wäre toll wenn sie nicht knicken würden?
Gibts dafür nicht diese Federn die man um die schläuche machen kann?
Hab eben mal geguckt, die kosten ja auch nix. für das ganze Gehäuse so ~20€.
Oder ab wie viel ° Kurven können schläuche knicken?

Edit:
so sieht der Aktuelle Wahrenkorb aus.
Langsam sollte ich vllt. wirklich mal einen Kaufberatungsthread machen


----------



## mda31 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse wenn Wakü durch MoRa?*

Die Bilder in meinem MiniLog sind auch mit 13/10er Schlauch "bestückt". Und das ist auch noch Tygon Norprene. Der knickt noch leichter. Aber das lässt sich alles vermeiden. Generell empfinde ich die "diese Stärke knickt schneller als diese"-Geschichte als ein bischen übertrieben. Klar ist man bekommt nicht so enge Radien mit 13/10 hin wie mit 16/10. Aber wenn man sich Gedanken macht und diese sich später umsetzen lassen und man mit ein paar Winkeln arbeitet ist das Alles kein Thema.


----------

